# Overclocking my Phenon II, ram and Gpu



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my computer specs

Motherboard: GA-MA785GM-US2H

Ram: Patriot Viper II 4GB(2X2GB) DDR2 1066

GPU: EVGA GTX460 768MB currently oc 
Core clock: 860
Shader Clock: 1720
Memory Clock: 2150
CPU: Phenom II X4 Black Edition Currently OC to 3.6ghz with 1.45 Volts.

I have a few questions

Are these good OC settings?

My ram will only work in 800mhz and not 1066 or more if i do set it more i get a blue dump screen right after windows 7 logo.

And Doing prime95 my computer crashes with memory dump screen. *Updated *Was using 1.425 volts, now i'm 1.45volts and no crash. on easytune my Ghz is 3758.35 mhz 3.7ghz not bad.


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

Temps are stable at 44-46 during prime95


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

Seasonic 620watts


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

when messing with RAM frequency you gotta make sure you raise the voltages for RAM little by little as well to get the stable OC


----------

